# ***we got GREAT news today!!!***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

As many of you know Mimi has had an elevated ALT (liver enzyme) for a little over a year now. We discovered it when we did her presurgical spay lab work and were so shocked bc she's such a happy, hyper little girl. She has 0 symptoms of liver issues, no lethargy, wobbling, vomiting, ect. 

We have tried giving her milk thistle, sam-e and liquid hepato, all of which have not helped at all. This past August her ALT was the highest at 325. This is when I decided to stop feeding her kibble topped with Stella and chewys and to try The Honest Kitchen, a much cleaner, less processed food. Now 4 or 5 months after eating THK and still giving her treats like before (Becker's bites, bullies, beef curls), I wanted to see where it was at. 

So we went to the vet today for a recheck, really wanting to see if the food switch was helping at all. Well her level came back at 209!! A huge improvement from 325 just 4 months ago!! It's still elevated but not as much. I'm going to start the liquid hepato again to see if that helps and we will recheck in april!

On our way there!!




She was such a good girl at the vet, I was so proud of her!! Someone commented how she was the quietest one there! 


We had some surprises waiting for us at home! Our new doggie beds!! Lola and Mojo just turned 6, mimi is turning 2 next week and leo the 1st of February so I bought them new Bessie and Barnie beds to celebrate! We have 1 more coming, they sent us the wrong one!

My handsome boys!


Super soft shag underneath! 


Lola Bear loves her new bed!


My lovely ladies!!


Meemers getting cozy!


That's all folks!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

That's fantastic news! YAY MIMI!!!

Your pups always pose so nice!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Omg did I hear you say Lola and Moj are 6? Where did the time go? They were barely 2 when I met them? And MiMi turning 2? And Leo has a birthday coming to? Lol. Everyone is growing up. And I see they all finally have smart tee sets that fit. Love it! I was so nervous about if the s/m smart tee should fit Kendall and Bailey but it worked out. Love those tee sets, they literally go with everything. I've been putting a tee shirt a day on Ava and she wears them all day til bed. This is gonna be one busy year for me. Gotta a lot going on! Lol. Glad to hear Mimi's results went well. Hope you had a great Christmas and hopefully transitioning soon from puppyhood to mommy hood. Congrats and Good Luck on what's to come in the near future for you.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

MMS said:


> That's fantastic news! YAY MIMI!!!
> 
> Your pups always pose so nice!


Thank you! Finally good news, every time I would recheck it, it was always bad news!! They love posing for treats!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Omg did I hear you say Lola and Moj are 6? Where did the time go? They were barely 2 when I met them? And MiMi turning 2? And Leo has a birthday coming to? Lol. Everyone is growing up. And I see they all finally have smart tee sets that fit. Love it! I was so nervous about if the s/m smart tee should fit Kendall and Bailey but it worked out. Love those tee sets, they literally go with everything. I've been putting a tee shirt a day on Ava and she wears them all day til bed. This is gonna be one busy year for me. Gotta a lot going on! Lol. Glad to hear Mimi's results went well. Hope you had a great Christmas and hopefully transitioning soon from puppyhood to mommy hood. Congrats and Good Luck on what's to come in the near future for you.


Thank you! Wishing you all the best this year too. Last year was so nuts with all the weddings, I am hoping this one will be more relaxing! What are you planning for this year? 

The pups are getting so old too fast, it's kinda crazy. We went to woof life today after the vet and Leslie priced the smart tees down to $9 each so I gave in, I'm trying not to buy dog clothes anymore and actually want to sell a lot of what they have but it's hard letting go, lol. I ended up with the s/m for the girls and leo, they fit more like dresses but maybe they will shrink?? She didn't have any smalls left. We found the bessie and barnie beds on clearance on amazon for $30 each only so I couldn't pass that up.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you! Wishing you all the best this year too. Last year was so nuts with all the weddings, I am hoping this one will be more relaxing! What are you planning for this year?
> 
> The pups are getting so old too fast, it's kinda crazy. We went to woof life today after the vet and Leslie priced the smart tees down to $9 each so I gave in, I'm trying not to buy dog clothes anymore and actually want to sell a lot of what they have but it's hard letting go, lol. I ended up with the s/m for the girls and leo, they fit more like dresses but maybe they will shrink?? She didn't have any smalls left. We found the bessie and barnie beds on clearance on amazon for $30 each only so I couldn't pass that up.



You.....sell some dog clothes hahahaha! Kidding, I bet you will eventually get around to it. I have gotten rid of of so many dog clothes and collars. Usually selling them really cheap or giving them away to Morgan. Thank goodness for her. Because Armani can wear Bailey's size and Evie is 1 yr yesterday and a very stocky 4 lbs, so she fits good in Ava's size or anything slightly too big for Ava. And those beds were a steal.! I could use 1 more new bed. And those smart tees were a steal! 

I have a lot of personal changes that have occurred in the past few weeks. And some upcoming opportunities. Hopefully 2015 will be a great yr! 😊


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah...and my girls love their Bessie + Barnie bagel beds...


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh that's such good news about Mimi!! You must be feeling relieved. Even if it's still elevated, it's great to know that there's been a lot of progress so things are going in the right direction. I love the dog beds too!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great news,so pleased for you


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on Mimi's great news.  You must be so relieved, it's scary when the bloods just keep getting worse. The beds are gorgeous and I love how they pose so beautifully for their treats. You really have stunning dogs. I'll be looking for winter clothes soon for my dogs (11.5", 12.5" & 14" girths) so if you decide that you can part with anything, please let me know. I understand if you can't, I'm cleaning out my harnesses at the moment and had to force myself to part with one that hasn't been used in over a year! I'm hopeless. Lol.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Gingersmom said:


> Yeah...and my girls love their Bessie + Barnie bagel beds...


They're so comfy and soft, I love animal print anything!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> You.....sell some dog clothes hahahaha! Kidding, I bet you will eventually get around to it. I have gotten rid of of so many dog clothes and collars. Usually selling them really cheap or giving them away to Morgan. Thank goodness for her. Because Armani can wear Bailey's size and Evie is 1 yr yesterday and a very stocky 4 lbs, so she fits good in Ava's size or anything slightly too big for Ava. And those beds were a steal.! I could use 1 more new bed. And those smart tees were a steal!
> 
> I have a lot of personal changes that have occurred in the past few weeks. And some upcoming opportunities. Hopefully 2015 will be a great yr! 😊


I have so much to go through, it gives me anxiety to think about it which is probably why I put it off for so long! 
Hope everything works out for you, if you want it bad enough, it will!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh that's such good news about Mimi!! You must be feeling relieved. Even if it's still elevated, it's great to know that there's been a lot of progress so things are going in the right direction. I love the dog beds too!


Thank you Camille! It was much needed since every alt we did was higher than the previous, I was feeling so helpless and didn't want her to suffer later on for having it elevated over a long time. 

We didn't need new dog beds but I'm a Sucker for a good deal! And now I can donate their other ones to my mom who will love them!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

michele said:


> Great news,so pleased for you


Thank you Michele, I'm praying we keep heading in the same direction. Will do another level in 2 to 3 months!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kismet said:


> Congratulations on Mimi's great news.  You must be so relieved, it's scary when the bloods just keep getting worse. The beds are gorgeous and I love how they pose so beautifully for their treats. You really have stunning dogs. I'll be looking for winter clothes soon for my dogs (11.5", 12.5" & 14" girths) so if you decide that you can part with anything, please let me know. I understand if you can't, I'm cleaning out my harnesses at the moment and had to force myself to part with one that hasn't been used in over a year! I'm hopeless. Lol.


Thank you! It just stinks when u think ur helping with various supplements and never seeing any improvement. I'm really impressed with The Honest Kitchen, amazing company. 

They love the dog beds too! They always think everything is for them anyway, lol, no matter what it is! 

I will definitely let you know, I have Mojo's things that fit 15" chest and the other 3 have 12-12.5" chests so I will have lots to fit your babies!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that is such great news that Mimis Alt level has come down that much !!! 
Mimi, Lola, Leo, and Mojo all look so adorable in there new beds. . 

Today, I threw away 4 old doggie beds to make room for the 5 new Bessie and Barnie ones I just bought. heres a pic I snapped this morning. they had there breakfast and wanted to get some sleep in the sun


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Fabulous news! Go Mimi!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> that is such great news that Mimis Alt level has come down that much !!!
> Mimi, Lola, Leo, and Mojo all look so adorable in there new beds. .
> 
> Today, I threw away 4 old doggie beds to make room for the 5 new Bessie and Barnie ones I just bought. heres a pic I snapped this morning. they had there breakfast and wanted to get some sleep in the sun


Thanks Elaine!!! 😍
I think they just love them, just as much as your girls look like they're loving theirs! Can never have too many doggie beds! I love the picture of your girls, they're so beautiful. I have really enjoyed watching Ellie grow, she's a doll!

BTW I heard from M today, she said she shipped my cream boa but the pink never arrived, she's waiting to hear back from them. I wonder if it's sold out????


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Melesine said:


> Fabulous news! Go Mimi!


Thank you! We r so excited!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Elaine!!! &#55357;&#56845;
> I think they just love them, just as much as your girls look like they're loving theirs! Can never have too many doggie beds! I love the picture of your girls, they're so beautiful. I have really enjoyed watching Ellie grow, she's a doll!
> 
> BTW I heard from M today, she said she shipped my cream boa but the pink never arrived, she's waiting to hear back from them. I wonder if it's sold out????


i looked on both the US pariero site and the Japan site and the availability chart said only size XS was available in the Boa hoodie now. i hope you end up getting the pink one too and i hope i get my 2 Sherri hoodies, but i an kinda doubtful. Cant wait to see Mimi in her cream boa hoodie !


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Good to hear! What is 'woof life'?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i looked on both the US pariero site and the Japan site and the availability chart said only size XS was available in the Boa hoodie now. i hope you end up getting the pink one too and i hope i get my 2 Sherri hoodies, but i an kinda doubtful. Cant wait to see Mimi in her cream boa hoodie !


I'm feeling doubtful now too E, they would have sent it if it was available I think. I really wanted my girls to match so I'm not sure if I will keep the cream one or not. I'm excited to see your new years package thing, forgot what it's called! I think I'm going on a shopping ban for a while, may need to stay away from CP. It's too DANGEROUS here!! Lol. BTW my last bessie and barnie bed arrived today, haven't had a chance to open it yet, its serbian xmas eve so I'm heading to my mom's for dinner. Post pics later! Xox


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

zellko said:


> Good to hear! What is 'woof life'?


Thank you! Woof Life is a dog/cat boutique my good friend owns locally, she is the mom of Mimi's sister Alice. 

How is your new baby settling in?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'm feeling doubtful now too E, they would have sent it if it was available I think. I really wanted my girls to match so I'm not sure if I will keep the cream one or not. I'm excited to see your new years package thing, forgot what it's called! I think I'm going on a shopping ban for a while, may need to stay away from CP. It's too DANGEROUS here!! Lol. BTW my last bessie and barnie bed arrived today, haven't had a chance to open it yet, its serbian xmas eve so I'm heading to my mom's for dinner. Post pics later! Xox


that's how I feel about the Sherri Hoodies. I ordered Minnie the pink one, and Tootsie the cream one. I don't want just one of them, I wanted them to match but in different colors. but, doesn't look like i'll be getting any anyways :-(. I got these when she was having a good sale , so i'll probably end up picking something else out instead. waiting to see what the new LD is. I really need to go on a shopping ban too. this addiction is awful . I was doing good but i'm starting to get into spending too much again and I don't want to cause they do have enough. so, I may go on that shopping ban with you . 
ohhh, cant wait to see a pic of you new B&B bed !!! the last 2 that I ordered will be here on Friday  
Merry Serbian Christmas !!! what did you have for dinner ? 
did you ever end up getting that Mexican food the other day. the rice and beans ? I think Peter and I will go out for Mexican soon. that sounds so delicious


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> that's how I feel about the Sherri Hoodies. I ordered Minnie the pink one, and Tootsie the cream one. I don't want just one of them, I wanted them to match but in different colors. but, doesn't look like i'll be getting any anyways :-(. I got these when she was having a good sale , so i'll probably end up picking something else out instead. waiting to see what the new LD is. I really need to go on a shopping ban too. this addiction is awful . I was doing good but i'm starting to get into spending too much again and I don't want to cause they do have enough. so, I may go on that shopping ban with you .
> ohhh, cant wait to see a pic of you new B&B bed !!! the last 2 that I ordered will be here on Friday
> Merry Serbian Christmas !!! what did you have for dinner ?
> did you ever end up getting that Mexican food the other day. the rice and beans ? I think Peter and I will go out for Mexican soon. that sounds so delicious


I'm excited to see the new LD too! But at the same time I will try to resist. There was a time I remember, when you did great on your shopping ban! Then baby Ellie came and all bets were off! I need to start saving for the future and I'm due for a new handbag, you know how that goes....once I walk in to Neimans, I get a high and then game over.....LOL!

I wanna see your new beds too, I can't remember which 2 u got?? Remind me!
Today is xmas eve so we had fish, potato salad, pasta salad, lima bean casserole, marinated peppers, and blueberry pie! Tomorrow we will have dinner at my mom's again, yummmm! You bet I had Mexican on Sunday, Bry can't deny me any of my crazy cravings! I had Carne asada with beans and rice and fried ice cream! It was heaven on earth! Did you end up going for mexican w Peter???


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'm excited to see the new LD too! But at the same time I will try to resist. There was a time I remember, when you did great on your shopping ban! Then baby Ellie came and all bets were off! I need to start saving for the future and I'm due for a new handbag, you know how that goes....once I walk in to Neimans, I get a high and then game over.....LOL!
> 
> I wanna see your new beds too, I can't remember which 2 u got?? Remind me!
> Today is xmas eve so we had fish, potato salad, pasta salad, lima bean casserole, marinated peppers, and blueberry pie! Tomorrow we will have dinner at my mom's again, yummmm! You bet I had Mexican on Sunday, Bry can't deny me any of my crazy cravings! I had Carne asada with beans and rice and fried ice cream! It was heaven on earth! Did you end up going for mexican w Peter???


I am going to try to resist buying too but I figure, I've already paid for those 2 Sherri hoodies, so ... I will just get something in place of those and that will be ok but no more other stuff. 

ohhh. I cant wait to see your new bag !!! do you know which designer you will be looking for and what style color ? or are you just going to wait and see what catches your eye ? 
yum. your Christmas Eve dinner sounds delicious !!! what kind of fish was it. I love fish ! 
no, Peter and I didn't go out for Mexican. on Saturday we went to Texas Road house and got Prime Rib. it was soooo good !!! but we will got out for Mexican very soon. not this Saturday cause the Patiots are playing , so he's gonna watch it at my house and we may just get a pizza and salad . but, probably the week after. I never had that fried ice cream. I've seen it on the menus. i'm gonna have to try it. I 'm sure I would love it !!!

my 2 new B & B beds will be here on Friday . they are the indoor/outdoor fabric . its a palm tree leave pattern and I thought the material would be nice for the summer ( more cool feeling than the animal print ones ), so, I am planning on putting them away till summer. 
i'll snap a pic and show you as soon as they arrive


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> I am going to try to resist buying too but I figure, I've already paid for those 2 Sherri hoodies, so ... I will just get something in place of those and that will be ok but no more other stuff.
> 
> ohhh. I cant wait to see your new bag !!! do you know which designer you will be looking for and what style color ? or are you just going to wait and see what catches your eye ?
> yum. your Christmas Eve dinner sounds delicious !!! what kind of fish was it. I love fish !
> ...


Sorry E, I didn't respond sooner! Did I tell you I got the cream boa hoodie? Still no pink and I don't think it's coming. The size small is roomy on Mimi, her paw slips out of it a lot but it's very soft! 

Oh I love prime rib too! We had that for xmas eve at my house and serbian xmas at my mom's! I always cater it from a local steakhouse so I don't have to mess with cooking (or burning it!). Today I have a taste for red lobster, do u have that restaurant by u? The biscuits are addicting!

Did you get your new beds? I didn't see any indoor/outdoor ones, can u post a pic for me? I need one of those for our balcony! 

Not sure about the bag yet, I've had my eye on a LV one for a while, it's more of a large tote but it would be useful for a daily driver. I'm thinking of selling my Gucci dog Carrier since I've only used it a few times and it just sits. Maybe if I sell it, I'll pull the trigger!! I will have to tell Bry I've had it forever and of course it's not new! Lol.....


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Sorry E, I didn't respond sooner! Did I tell you I got the cream boa hoodie? Still no pink and I don't think it's coming. The size small is roomy on Mimi, her paw slips out of it a lot but it's very soft!
> 
> Oh I love prime rib too! We had that for xmas eve at my house and serbian xmas at my mom's! I always cater it from a local steakhouse so I don't have to mess with cooking (or burning it!). Today I have a taste for red lobster, do u have that restaurant by u? The biscuits are addicting!
> 
> ...


I wanna see a pic of Mimi in the boa hoodie !!! post a pic when you get a chance . 
omg, I LOVE red lobster !!! and I LOVE those cheese biscuits !!! we used to have red lobster here but they closed :-(. I haven't been to one in years .

I was gonna wait till summer to let the girls try out the indoor/outdoor beds, but for you I took a quick pic of them in it and now I will store them away. I love them so much . the material is soooo nice !!! I wish I got 3 instead of 2 now. 
Peter is here with me and watching the football game. I dressed the girls in there Patriots football shirts . as soon as I put the bed down, they immediately jumped in to check it out. they love it just like they love the other new beds


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW! That is great news about Mimi!! I know you are thrilled.  Love the new beds! I just bought Lulu a new bed a couple of days ago. She didn't need it, but it was so soft I couldn't resist. lol I gave Gidget her fur bed I bought this time last year. Gidget loves it--now if I can just get Lulu happy with the new one! ugh!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> I wanna see a pic of Mimi in the boa hoodie !!! post a pic when you get a chance .
> omg, I LOVE red lobster !!! and I LOVE those cheese biscuits !!! we used to have red lobster here but they closed :-(. I haven't been to one in years .
> 
> I was gonna wait till summer to let the girls try out the indoor/outdoor beds, but for you I took a quick pic of them in it and now I will store them away. I love them so much . the material is soooo nice !!! I wish I got 3 instead of 2 now.
> Peter is here with me and watching the football game. I dressed the girls in there Patriots football shirts . as soon as I put the bed down, they immediately jumped in to check it out. they love it just like they love the other new beds


I'll snap a pic for you later today!! 
It's my sister's birthday so it won't be til later, but I will! 
We ended up having red lobster last night and the biscuits were a dream! U know, I think you can buy them in the freezer section of the grocery store if I remember correctly. 

Ooohhhhh! I love their indoor/outdoor beds! So pretty, I love the print! There is the outdoor bed I want for the chis for my mom's house since we spend so much time there, it's got like this canopy thing to protect them from the sun. Let me find a picture. Only drawback is price 



And I love that the girls are dressed for the game, so festive! I think I have Bears jerseys somewhere but I don't think Mimi has one!


----------

